# Advise plz : Only one ear up other still floppy at 5months



## mrkhann

Hi 
My GSD male has just turned 5 and half months. at 3-4 months both of his ears went up but then they went down. No at 5 and half months one of his ear is up and the other one still down. 
Please advise what to do? do i need tapping? or any other way to bring the other one up.

advise pls.


----------



## mrkhann

*Need advise on 5month old pup*

Hi
My GSD is just 5 and half months old. Before he was teething his ears were up and then went down. Now one of his ear is up and other one is down since last one week. 

Please advise if anything can be done to fix it.


----------



## mrkhann

*here are the pics*

Hi guys still waiting for some advise...


----------



## Czech. Schutzhund

Yeah.. do the following:
1) Go to bar
2) Get a drink
3) Stop worrying.

Ears will come up in their own time.


----------



## mrkhann

Cheers!!! thanks Czech. Schutzhund


----------



## Sir Bear

Don't really have much advice but if it's any consolation my guy's got the exact same thing going on (here's a pic)...I think they'll come up in their own time. Try not to worry about it!


----------



## Sunflowers

Leerburg | Taping German Shepherds Ears

I love this website. Here is some advice for you. Good luck! He is really handsome!


----------



## GSDBESTK9

You need to do NOTHING!!!!! If they have been up, they will go back up. He is only 5 months old and probably teething at this time, very normal for his ears to go down at this stage. LEAVE them alone!


----------



## Laney

My pup's ears went up (for a few days) and back down 4 or 5 times as he was growing up. They didnt go up permanently till he was over 6 months. We never touched them. Don't worry. Your puppy's ears should go up in their own.


----------



## bocron

Don't panic. My current male's ears didn't come up until almost his first birthday!
In this link he is about 8 months old, notice the ears-
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=492964801561

And in this pic he is about a year and a half old.










As I recall I ended up taping the left ear for a few weeks, but I did a very light taping. Just used Dr. Scholls Moal Foam padding cut to shape and taped it in. I got sick of taping after a few weeks and gave it up. One day I realized his ear was staying up for long periods and then it was up for good. Go figure.


----------



## Macslady

Our breeder told us to always have rawhide chips and bones for her to chew on. While teething, the teeth take calcium from the ears causing them to fall. It might be coincidence, but one of Sam's ears fell slightly around 8 weeks and we gave her a rawhide chip for her to chew on. The next day it was right back up! This is the advice we were given.


----------



## HelloNico

Oh man, I realize that you have a genuine concern about your dog and I don't mean to belittle, but .... that's just hilarious. I mean, wow. Adorable, and hilarious, and amazing. Makes me a little regretful that Nico's ears were up when we got him. Keep that picture forever and show it to anyone who's having a bad day.


----------



## Stosh

My dog's ear did the left turn signal too for a while. They'll go all over the place until the finally stay upright. Make sure you give him knuckle bones, bully sticks, antlers, anything he can chew to strengthen the muscles...then go have that drink


----------



## rooandtree

mrkhann said:


> Hi guys still waiting for some advise...


 was wondering if the ears came up yet?


----------



## Loneforce

Make sure he has alot of hard chew toys and bones to chew on. It helps to work those baby teeth and the ear muscles..I hope this helps you


----------



## mrkhann

*Need help with Ears @ 7 months*

Hi

I have a 7 1/2 months old male GSD (Simba). When he was 4 months both ears were up for a week or two. but now only one is up and other still floppy. Please advise what to do?
Some times when he is really alert the other ear comes up.

I havent tried any thing yet for his ears. Looking forward for your advise.


----------



## mrkhann

*Only one ear is up*

hi guys 

Simba turned 7 months and only one ear is up. sometimes the other one goes up when he is really alert. 
I havent tried any thing (glue/tape)
pls advise.


----------



## mrkhann

*Ears not up yet*

hi guys 

Simba turned 7 months and only one ear is up. sometimes the other one goes up when he is really alert. 
I havent tried any thing (glue/tape)
pls advise.


----------



## rooandtree

For Zeus he wouldnt leave the tape on. i also tried the foam inserts but he would scratch like crazy.So i went back to tear mender glue which his breeder reccomebed as did other people on this site.i glued them in a teepee shape..after a few weeks one ear stayed up..one flopped down.so i reglued and now as of yesterday both ears are up! im very happy hoping they stay..the glue never bothers him and he leaves ears alone.i also gave alot of chew toys and bones..and some cheese and cottage cheese for calcium. He is almost 6 months. below are pics of how his ears were..at 4 months..both floppy..then glued..one ear up one floppy and finally yesterday both up  hope they are up to stay!


----------



## apenn0006

That first pic has to be the cutest thing I have ever seen!! Love it! <3


----------



## kidkhmer

Here is my floppy eared Jirra a few days ago on her 6 month birthday. I have no idea if the ear will go up and don't care. She's a top dog.









However for all you worry warts - I have the fool proof remedy for floppy ears. Simply get your dog to look directly into the wind all day everyday and voila..........:wild:


----------



## kgawley59

Oh gosh...this ear phase is really got me thinking, and hoping my 11 week old's ear (yes, one ear) will perk back up. It was a surprise to see it flop after both ears were ^__^ standing tall just the week before. He's got lots of bones and stuff to chew on.


----------

